# Pacquiao vs. Bradley III: Unofficial RBR



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Currently round 2 of Devin Haney fight about to start...

He looked really good 1st round.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Just showing a replay of the rematch on my stream....

:hat


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

It's a little early isn't it? I didn't think the televised card would start for at least another hour.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Pacman is going down.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Top Rank feed dropped middle of last (4th) round..

Haney is really green but shows a lot of talent/upside. A bit like Canelo when he came on the scene. Not like Canelo in terms of style/arsenal, but in terms of obvious ability.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Jose Ramirez fighting now...clearly won round 1

Ramirez - Perez
10 - 9


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Ramirez controlling the distance masterfully in round 2...
10-9
10-9
20-18


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, sorry, guys. This forum is a mess. The fuck happened here? Damn, it's like I'm staring into the fucking sun.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This fight is more competitive than I thought it would be.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> This fight is more competitive than I thought it would be.


A bit more..but still clear who's winning.

Ramirez 3-0.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Wow, sorry, guys. This forum is a mess. The fuck happened here? Damn, it's like I'm staring into the fucking sun.


It's terrible. Sometimes les is more. I really wasn't a fan of all that orange, but this is much worse. I understand that some changes needed to be made, but I thought the changes pertained to the stability of the server. This shit is just an eyesore.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Excellent round for Ramirez. Entertaining fighter when he lets his hands go like that.

Kudos to Perez for standing up to that and returning fire.

4-0 Ramirez


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

errsta said:


> A bit more..but still clear who's winning.
> 
> Ramirez 3-0.


Yep.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> It's terrible. Sometimes les is more. I really wasn't a fan of all that orange, but this is much worse. I understand that some changes needed to be made, but I thought the changes pertained to the stability of the server. This shit is just an eyesore.


Skins/themes are a relatively easy fix post-launch...It's infinitely more important that they've optimized the backend and addressed any bottlenecks


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I rate Gilberto Ramirez very highly. Picking him and Bradley to win tonight..


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> It's terrible. Sometimes les is more. I really wasn't a fan of all that orange, but this is much worse. I understand that some changes needed to be made, but I thought the changes pertained to the stability of the server. This shit is just an eyesore.


Just change it to the dark option and wait for new skins. The dark option is still not ideal, but much much better.

:hat


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This fucking bar following me around needs to fucking go. I can't read any of the posts up top. This is absolute shit. Man, 100% of the time simple is better.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> This fucking bar following me around needs to fucking go. I can't read any of the posts up top. This is absolute shit. Man, 100% of the time simple is better.


Put your mouse over your username in the top right corner and click on preferences, then click off the checkmark in the first two boxes. the bar will stop after that.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Put your mouse over your username in the top right corner and click on preferences, then click off the checkmark in the first two boxes. the bar will stop after that.


Thanks


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Put your mouse over your username in the top right corner and click on preferences, then click off the checkmark in the first two boxes. the bar will stop after that.


Haggis showed me how. Wow, that should've been the default option. That thing was making me fucking dizzy. It was the color of the fucking sun, and it was right in my face.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Haggis showed me how. Wow, that should've been the default option. That thing was making me fucking dizzy. It was the color of the fucking sun, and it was right in my face.


Yeah I want the new smoky skin back 



Divi253 said:


> Thanks


No problem! Gonna take some getting used to, this.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I rate Gilberto Ramirez very highly. Picking him and Bradley to win tonight..


Many people were thinking pretty highly of Ramirez not too long ago, it seems there aren't too many left now though. I don't really have a pick for that fight, but it is a very interesting fight. Hoping for an AA win though.

Same with Valdez-Gradovich, very interesting fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sup guys, haven't been on for a while but I got the ppv and enjoying the fights so far.

Rooting for the Mexican Russian


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

My dream match up in boxing would be Gradovich vs Gradovich. I absolutely love his style. Sadly we saw his limitations against Selby, and i guess it could be more of the same tonight. But WAR Mexican-Russian anyway.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice step up from Valdez.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Gradovich ruined young PR prospect Velez let's see if he does the same to Valdez


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice 1st round for Valdez.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> Gradovich ruined young PR prospect Velez let's see if he does the same to Valdez


It's looking more like Valdez may ruin Grado...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Valdez is looking excellent


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Lampley's gonna cry like never before at the end of the night when Manny officially retires, it's gonna get cringey as fuck.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh.. that was a beauty.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn Valdez ain't no joke.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good on Valdez. I never liked Gradovich.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Pretty impressive performance.

:hat


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Could not be happier with Valdez's performance. Thought he would face more adversity. Complete dismantling. Smart but brutal. He's ready for the next level.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Valdez did excellent tonight. He didn't load up as much tonight as he did a couple fights ago on HBO. He's ready for the champions at 126. I hope Haymon works with his team.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It's looking more like Valdez may ruin Grado...


And you are right, damn Valdez moving up the ranks impressively. I thought he would face some resistance moving up in class but no.. damn


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

So, i guess the question as far as Gradovich goes is.. injured, shot, or just out classed?

Excellent performance by Valdez btw.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Could not be happier with Valdez's performance. Thought he would face more adversity. Complete dismantling. Smart but brutal. He's ready for the next level.


It was a sloppy fight though. To me it just looked like two drunk guys scrapping outside a bar - I found it boring. :yep

:hat


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


>


:lol:

:hat


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Them Bones said:


>


Two monsters.

It's great to see Tyson enjoying life after boxing finally.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Abraham is ready to be had, but I'm thinking Ramirez might have a shaky chin.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

10-9 Ramirez.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Whoa.. old man Abe clearly hurt at the end of the round.
20-18 Ramirez.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

This one is warming up very nicely indeed. Abraham was hurt at the end of that round.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

40-36


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone know of any good places to catch a nice fish...like a river, or stream? Pm me.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Haggis said:


> It was a sloppy fight though. To me it just looked like two drunk guys scrapping outside a bar - I found it boring. :yep
> 
> :hat


For a mma fan to say that...

Hey if anyone knows of a good fishing river, or stream...pm it too me. Thanks


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Abraham being conclusively outboxed and outworked. He's looking for a single shot here but I doubt it will come. Abraham's timing has been totally off since the opening bell.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

About time somebody takes Abraham's garbage title from him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Abraham was also pretty bad to watch. Good for Ramirez


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I stopped scoring as i missed the majority of a round earlier, but that was good stuff from Ramirez. Convincing enough that he would probably have gotten the W had the fight taken place in Germany even.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> I stopped scoring as i missed the majority of a round earlier, but that was good stuff from Ramirez. Convincing enough that he would probably have gotten the W had the fight taken place in Germany even.


The fight was so one-sided that I think Ramirez would have been awarded the decision even if the three judges were Abraham's children.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Trent can sing boy!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Trent can sing boy!


Except he misses every high note. dat boy needs Auto-Tune.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Man i want Pac to go out with a big win, hopefully a ko but i like Bradley so much too


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Except he misses every high note. dat boy needs Auto-Tune.


Oh Cable.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Teddy Atlas
"I'd rather die than see Timothy Bradley lose"

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/15158249/rather-die-see-timothy-bradley-jr-losing

It's one thing to hear boxers say that they'd rather die in the ring than lose, but this is just a fucking ridiculous statement by Teddy (who i really like).


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I hope we get a KO here, both are past it, someone has to crack.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I hope we get a KO here, both are past it, someone has to crack.


Bradley looked far from "past it" when he dismantled and stopped Brandon Rios last time out. That isn't to say I rate Rios particularly highly, but he was still a live opponent and Bradley defeated him emphatically.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

The Duran movie sounds like garbage.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Them Bones said:


>


You think Mike had any idea who that was before anyone told him?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is my first time actually routing for Bradley.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Bradley looked far from "past it" when he dismantled and stopped Brandon Rios last time out. That isn't to say I rate Rios particularly highly, but he was still a live opponent and Bradley defeated him emphatically.


Rios has been on the slide since his lost to Alvarado, and he was in terrible shape for that fight. I wouldn't put too much stock in that win.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Rios has been on the slide since his lost to Alvarado, and he was in terrible shape for that fight. I wouldn't put too much stock in that win.


He showed me enough in that fight to suggest to me he's still a world level operator.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bradley is boxing nicely so far and letting Manny lead. Timmeh shooting that jab out well and being smart in the ring. Finally.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This might be a chess match, but I don't think it will last the whole fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Bradley so far. He is well prepared for this one and is boxing smartly.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

*Paul Malignaggi* ‏@PaulMalignaggi  2m2 minutes ago
Can someone please point out where the scar is on Manny's right shoulder from the surgery to repair that "severely torn rotator cuff"?


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

1-0 Bradley


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Manny trying to use the jase and land something big on Timmeh, but he takes a nice left from Bradley. immeh making Pac miss. Manny is throwing more than Tim. Both guys can't really land anything big. Timmeh shooting out the jab. Both guys are just disrupting each other and showing improved defense. Pac round.

19-19 even.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

1-1


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Absolutely zero atmosphere in that arena and its embarrassing, how come Brits can create atmosphere but Americans can't it is fucking weird. I am glad that America will lose the MGM/MSG as the hot spot of boxing, they don;t deserve it with that dire atmosphere, the O2 arena, London will (and rightfully should) be the new home of boxing.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Manny using a lot more defense than he used to. Nice left by Pacquiou. Manny starting to get off a little bit. Nice left hook by Bradley. Bradley landing shots, but the crowd doesn't react to his shots, so I'm figuring this will have an effet on the scores. Tim is landing some sneaky shots. It's looking like Manny is fighting in spurts. This is a Bradley round.

29-28 Bradley..


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

2-1 bradley but he's kinda shoeshining a bit imo, it's effective though.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

2-2


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I like the fact that Bradley is not leading so much. Let Manny come and just counterpunch. Bradley is picking off Manny a lot and countering him well. Manny is getting in shots, too, but he doesn't have the magic tonight so far. Temmeh keeps popping that jab and working the body. Nice hook by Timmeh. Pacquiou seems to have made Timmeh think on a couple of shots. I think this is a tough round to score. Timmeh round.

39-37 Bradley.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Good round for pac except the end. 2-2


----------



## TheGreat (Jun 4, 2013)

Is that POS "Bang Bang" Lampley sucking Pac's dick tonight?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I think Manny is a few ahead.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

hard fight to score.

It could be anywhere from 4-0 either way to a draw.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

the fuck is bradley's wife watching ?


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

3-2 Pac


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Why is Bradley trading? He was winning the round until he decided to! Same old Timmy.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good shot by Timmeh. Timmeh is getting some shots, but nice left by Pacquiou. Manny seems to be feeling something, buy Bradley is not giving up. This is turning into a dogfight, which doesn't bode well for Timmy in the long run. Tim backs off. Good left by Timmeh. Many is trying to turn this into a slugfest. Manny teeing off, but Bradley is trying to hang. Manny putting the hurt on Timmy. Pacquiou round.

48-47 Timmey.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Could easily be 4-1 to Manny here.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

emm hard round to score again


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Bradley can't...Pacquiao won't. 

Interesting fight so far.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

fucking stream


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Fight is not bad, yet it has the excitement of a tennis match.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

3-3


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Timmy trying to slow down the pace and go back to boxing. Better to let Manny lead. Timmy doing well with the hook. Nice shot by Bradley, but Manny comes back with nice power-combos. Bradley back to the jab. Timmy getting in little shots that don't hurt. Manny's round.

57-57 Even.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bradley slipping behind now.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

3-3 or 4-2 pac


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pacquiao has success when he lets his hand go why does he hesitate so much? Bradley looking sharp, not looking as worn as I thought he'd be.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Manny tried to elbow Timmy.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

4-3 Pac
10-8


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Did Tony Weeks change his mind there.. initially calling it a slip?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Slow round. Manny seems to be getting better more comfortable as the rounds go on. Timmeh is fighting smartly, but that doesn't really seem to be enough. That was not a knockdown, but it's scored a knockdown.

67-65.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

knockdown but was a balance issue


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

That's a knockdown!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I guess that was a knockdown.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

fuck i forgot to score rounds but i'm gonna go with 5-3 Pac with kd


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

big combo bradley!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Timmeh is in some trouble now. He has to go to work. Still trying to box. Manny is catching most shots on the gloves. Good right by Timmy, and Pac seems to have felt that. Nice shots by Timmeh. Pac is hurt! Timmy needs to press. Pac trying to answer. Timmeh round.

76-75 Pac.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Good round for Bradley.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

4-4 but, one rd 10-8 for Pac.
Tim looking a little tired.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

5-4 pac


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bob Sheridan scored that round for Pacquiao.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Bob Sheridan scored that round for Pacquiao.


he would...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

No fucking doubt about that 2nd kd.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

that ***** rolled...


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Second KD for pac!!


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Bob Sheridan is fucken garbage. :rofl


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

5-4 Pac
another 10-8 for Pac.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Bradley practically did a backflip lol


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

See what happens when you keep trading with Manny? Bradley even further behind now.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Tim needs to keep doing what he's doing. Bradley is a bit rejuvinated. Timmeh looking for a big shot. Bradley is landing some nice shots, and Manny doesn't seem to be reacting well. Manny still looking to lead, and that is good for Timmeh. Pac not landing many clean shots. Hard left by Pacquiou and Timmeh is Down! Timmy trying to come back. Tiim still landing shots, but Manny is walking right through them. 10-8 Pac.

86-84 Pac.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bradley needs to go for broke here now.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

This keeps up. Manny vs Canelo/Khan winner. Easy fit...


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

6-4 Pac
with two 10-8 for Pac


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

bradley round pac did nothing there


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pac is gonna cruise to a UD.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Timmeh needs a knockout. He's back to boxing now, but it is too late. Manny is smoking, and is hitting on all gears now. He pot-shotting Tim. Timmeh is backing up and tentative. Manny is showing why he is great. Pacquiou round.

96-92 Pacquiou.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

tim looks like hes tired of Teddy's shit lol


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

tim's wife left the arena wow


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

6-5 Pac
two 10-8 for Pac.


----------



## TheGreat (Jun 4, 2013)

SMH, Pac is a real POS I was hoping he'd lose, oh well


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Timmy still trying in there and landing some shots. Manny is fighting smart and not trying too hard when he doesn't have to. Pack round.

106-101 Pacquiou.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

TheGreat said:


> SMH, Pac is a real POS I was hoping he'd lose, oh well


Cus of the gay comment?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bradley may have stole the last two.

Clear Pacquiao win.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Got to give Atlas a lot of credit. Timmy has fought a great fight. He just wasn't good enough. I was never a Bradley fan. I always thought he was a B-level fighter who has overachieved. I have gone from hating him to rooting for him. Manny is just a whole different kind of figher. 

115-111.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good fight. good for manny. tough for tim...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Well, Tim's best performance in the series but also Pac's. Solid fight. Didn't expect the knockdowns.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Told all of you Teddy didn't imrpove tim.
Tim got worse fucking around with the blowhard Teddy and regressed as a fight.

Manny won this one going away with the knockdowns and superior boxing.
Tim trying to box is the dumbest gameplan I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

What a lameass fight. I'd rather see Pacquiao run through Khanb


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

My Score 
115-111 for Pac.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Pac could've finished it the last round imo but he chose to cruise, doesn't have the hunger anymore man this ain't the destroyer pac.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

116-110 was the right scorecard.


----------



## TheGreat (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Cus of the gay comment?


No because he is a sore loser who fabricated an injury after he lost to Mayweather, a real bitch move and extremely disgraceful, also all the ass licking he gets from Lampley is annoying.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Got to give Atlas a lot of credit. Timmy has fought a great fight. He just wasn't good enough. I was never a Bradley fan. I always thought he was a B-level fighter who has overachieved. I have gone from hating him to rooting for him. Manny is just a whole different kind of figher.
> 
> 115-111.


This was Tim;s worst performance again Manny, and this is the worst version of Manny he has faced.
Wish Tim would have knocked that bitch ass ninja out, for what he did to Joel


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

usually watch the post fight interview when a fighter retires but max kellerman ruined it with the obvious spite at Mayweather


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

TheGreat said:


> No because he is a sore loser who fabricated an injury after he lost to Mayweather, a real bitch move and extremely disgraceful, also all the ass licking he gets from Lampley is annoying.


Eh no reason to think he "fabricated"...especially since he did request the shots before the fight.

But whatever....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> What a lameass fight. I'd rather see Pacquiao run through Khanb


Yep, shit poor fight.
You ready to agree with me on my assessment of the Teddy and Tim pairing?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Went the exact way I expected it to. Bradley doesn't have the defense nor the punching power to try and box like that. Good for Manny, a great fighter.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree that Bradley and Atlas do not fit together, dude's style has completely degraded


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

TheGreat said:


> No because he is a sore loser who fabricated an injury after he lost to Mayweather, a real bitch move and extremely disgraceful, also all the ass licking he gets from Lampley is annoying.


Shit i'm kinda disappointed that it wasn't the gay comment lol.

I don't think it was a fake injury, here is Dierry Jean mention the injury before the Mayweather fight, he also asked the camera man to not release the footage until after the fight.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Respect from both fighters. 2 of the best of this generation.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Shit i'm kinda disappointed that it wasn't the gay comment lol.
> 
> I don't think it was a fake injury, here is Dierry Jean mention the injury before the Mayweather fight, he also asked the camera man to not release the footage until after the fight.


Wait that's rational evidence... Better not post that


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

So does Bradley leave atlas?


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This was Tim;s worst performance again Manny, and this is the worst version of Manny he has faced.
> Wish Tim would have knocked that bitch ass ninja out, for what he did to Joel


You mean Manny right?



FloydPatterson said:


> usually watch the post fight interview when a fighter retires but *max kellerman ruined it with the obvious spite at Mayweather*


My stream jumped over it, what did Kellerman say?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Don't cry Jim ffs.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Lampley nearly in tears at the end, shadows of how he was with Juan Manuel. 

Honestly can't help but admire the passion.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Tim didn't really regress. He came into each fight with three distinct gameplans and they all failed. He just isn't good enough. What he doesn't need, though, is to have someone talking to him in the corner as if he's some sort of novice child. It has to be grating; almost like a college coach trying to instruct professional men.

I'm not sure that he's the next best welter after Pac, either. Never have been sure of that, tbh. His best weight was 140 and he's struggled in just about every fight since moving up. He can't punch at 147, not even a little.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

TheGreat said:


> No because he is a sore loser who fabricated an injury after he lost to Mayweather, a real bitch move and extremely disgraceful, also all the ass licking he gets from Lampley is annoying.


Although I'd much prefer fighters to be dignified and gracious regardless of a fight's outcome, you can go as far back as you like and there have always, without exception, been great fighters making excuses for losses. I can't offer a coherent explanation for why this is but I suppose it has something to do with the psychology of a world class fighter. One way or another, they convince themselves that the only way they can be defeated is if they are shy of being 100% physically and mentally. That's their mindset.

Floyd Mayweather Jr, for example, even felt the need to come up with an excuse for why Jose Luis Castillo was able to give him a tough night's work. Great fighters like Roberto Duran and Marvin Hagler, two beloved fighters among die-hard fans of the sport, were never short of excuses. And I suppose if we aren't going to persecute them for it, then we shouldn't persecute Manny either.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

My scorecard:

1-Bradley 10-9
2-Pacquiao 10-9
3-Bradley 10-9
4-Bradley 10-9 (very close)
5-Bradley 10-9
6-Pacquiao 10-9
7-Pacquiao 10-8
8-Bradley 10-9
9-Pacquiao 10-8
10-Pacquiao 10-9
11-Pacquiao 10-9
12-Bradley 10-9

Total: 114-112


When Pacquiao got on his toes it was vintage Pacquiao. One thing I noticed was Pacquiao using two left hands in a row, that threw Bradley off twice, the 2nd time being one of the knockdowns. I also saw him use his right hand a lot more. That doesn't mean it was necessarily lacking in the Floyd fight since little right jabs and right hooks are more appropriate for a fighter of Tim's height and style, but it's worth noting. I was surprised he was able to knock Tim down but he threw more combinations this fight, and Tim was also being more aggressive. I think Tim should continue with Atlas because winning 6 rounds (approximately) against Pacquiao is still pretty impressive and he was never horridly off balance.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Although I'd much prefer fighters to be dignified and gracious regardless of a fight's outcome, you can go as far back as you like and there have always, without exception, been great fighters making excuses for losses. I can't offer a coherent explanation for why this is but I suppose it has something to do with the psychology of a world class fighter. One way or another, they convince themselves that the only way they can be defeated is if they are shy of being 100% physically and mentally. That's their mindset.
> 
> Floyd Mayweather Jr, for example, even felt the need to come up with an excuse for why Jose Luis Castillo was able to give him a tough night's work. Great fighters like Roberto Duran and Marvin Hagler, two beloved fighters among die-hard fans of the sport, were never short of excuses. And I suppose if we aren't going to persecute them for it, then we shouldn't persecute Manny either.


Yeah, I almost always let it fly for this reason. It's just part of being a winner, looking for that factor that prevented you from doing what you believe you can.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Lampley nearly in tears at the end, shadows of how he was with Juan Manuel.
> 
> Honestly can't help but admire the passion.


:rofl In tears about what?! Fucks Sake.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I had it 116-110 for Manny, but I felt bad for Timmy and gave him a round he shouldnt have gotten. Lol.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


>


I think this was the moment Bradley had probably realised the fight was beyond him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Good fight. Pacquiao looked uninterested at the start. I really thought he was flat-out shot out there. Showed a little bit of fire in that fight. I missed the post fight interview because I start to dislike all the lag. Is he retiring?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This was Tim;s worst performance again Manny, and this is the worst version of Manny he has faced.
> Wish Tim would have knocked that bitch ass ninja out, for what he did to Joel


Nah. Tim was good. He fought smarlty and had a game plan. Manny also fought well. Manny's defense was actually good, and he didn't just wade in and take shot. Timmy did, too. His defense was better, but with his short, T-Rex arms, he will always be in his opponents range. During the end of the fight, he was reaching and running into shots like he always does. Manny is just better than him. Like I said, Timmy was always a B-level fighter who just overachieved because of his strength, stamina and work-rate.


----------



## TheGreat (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This was Tim;s worst performance again Manny, and this is the worst version of Manny he has faced.
> Wish Tim would have knocked that bitch ass ninja out, for what he did to Joel


I agree that not only was this was clearly his worst performance against Pac, it was also against the worst version of Pac, but to be fair outside of the Rios and Marquez fights, Tim has not looked right after the first Pac fight, He let that cheer-leading clown Lampley and his associates get in his head, the slug fest with Provodnikov was just stupid, and I really thought he was finished after the Vargas fight, so when he beat Rios down I thought there might be something, I think Bradley has had some tough fights that and its showing.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> You mean Manny right?
> 
> My stream jumped over it, what did Kellerman say?


"as opposed to the mayweather fight, is this the action that fans expect in a pacquiao fight?"

the questions was unnecessary I think


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Also, I think Bradley looked better this time than the last two. I just don't think he could've ever beaten Pacquiao.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah, I almost always let it fly for this reason. It's just part of being a winner, looking for that factor that prevented you from doing what you believe you can.


It took him a little while to get going, but I think that might be due to his age, and the fact that he didn't fight in a year.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> "as opposed to the mayweather fight, is this the action that fans expect in a pacquiao fight?"
> 
> the questions was unnecessary I think


Your absolutely right, some slick ass subtle passive aggressive shit right there from Kellerman lol.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I think this was the moment Bradley had probably realised the fight was beyond him.


Agreed. He went back to his corner shaking his head. I felt bad for him.












Sister Sledge said:


> It took him a little while to get going, but I think that might be due to his age, and the fact that he didn't fight in a year.


Agreed.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Interesting fight. Manny is (and had been) clearly the better fighter. Tonight, he looked indifferent a lot of the fight. Glad he's going out on a win. Bradley, despite the loss, looks like he has a renewed fire for the sport. Hope he gets some good wins before they start feeding him to the young wolves. I like Bradley and I hope he walks away when it's his time.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Nah. Tim was good. He fought smarlty and had a game plan. Manny also fought well. Manny's defense was actually good, and he didn't just wade in and take shot. Timmy did, too. His defense was better, but with his short, T-Rex arms, he will always be in his opponents range. During the end of the fight, he was reaching and running into shots like he always does. Manny is just better than him. Like I said, Timmy was always a B-level fighter who just overachieved because of his strength, stamina and work-rate.


I agree this was Tim's best performance of the series. At no point was he off balance, winging stupid shots, and he probably won more rounds in this fight than any of the others. He got knocked down hard when aggressive but he also had the most dominant rounds he's ever had against Manny being aggressive. Pac looked totally uncomfortable backing up at times.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I agree this was Tim's best performance of the series. At no point was he off balance, winging stupid shots, and he probably won more rounds in this fight than any of the others. He got knocked down hard when aggressive but he also had the most dominant rounds he's ever had against Manny being aggressive. Pac looked totally uncomfortable backing up at times.


That glancing behind-the-ear shot right at the end of one of the rounds, does that make it a 10-8 for you? It doesn't for me, IMO that remained a 10-9 round.

:hat


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Haggis said:


> That glancing behind-the-ear shot right at the end of one of the rounds, does that make it a 10-8 for you? It doesn't for me, IMO that remained a 10-9 round.
> 
> :hat


To reverse a 10-8 caused by a knockdown you have to really take the round back. I think Tim was winning it up to that point but not by enough that he made it 10-9.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> To reverse a 10-8 caused by a knockdown you have to really take the round back. I think Tim was winning it up to that point but not by enough that he made it 10-9.


I think 10-8 rounds are given far too easily. Many times a knockdown doesn't mean shit, it's just a balance issue or a momentum issue and the guy was never hurt at all. Bradley getting dropped wasn't nothing at all, but it wasn't anything _close _to a significant enough moment to put Bradley 2 rounds in the hole. Especially not a round that he won up until the last few seconds, when he got clipped with a (technically illegal) punch that put him on his hands and knees for one second and didn't hurt him at all. I give that one 10-9 Pac, while thinking that 10-10 is a more appropriate score. 10-8 implies either a one-sided domination or a proper knockdown. That wasn't a meaningful knockdown.

:hat


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> Eh no reason to think he "fabricated"...especially since he did request the shots before the fight.
> 
> But whatever....


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Compubox stats after round 11 of Pacquiao - Bradley:

@MannyPacquiao 109/396|@Timbradleyjr 90/273 in total punches landed. #PacBradley

11:20 PM - 9 Apr 2016

the numbers paint a very close fight without the knockdowns


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd personally like to see Manny Pacquiao continue to box if he's able to co


quincy k said:


> Compubox stats after round 11 of Pacquiao - Bradley:
> 
> @MannyPacquiao 109/396|@Timbradleyjr 90/273 in total punches landed. #PacBradley
> 
> ...


The fight never ceased to be competitive. A number of rounds were very tough to score.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

From the sound of it seems like a rehash of the second fight just with knockdowns


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

This time I'm sure Bradley will win the 4th fight 

Oh well.

If not the 4th then the 5th


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> From the sound of it seems like a rehash of the second fight just with knockdowns


Kind of. But Tim was boxing much smarter, the early rounds looked more like JMM 3 and the whole fight was tough to score. When Bradley was offensive it paid off more since he was closer to the inside smothering Pac and wasn't throwing himself off balance. Meanwhile although Pac was inconsistent, there were moments he was on his toes in a rhythm that made him really shine. In the 2nd fight Pac was more lethargic, going through the motions, and his best moments were more due to Bradley being stupid on the ropes. He was hungrier here. Overall the best fight of the series in terms of both the high speed chess and pure action.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep, shit poor fight.
> You ready to agree with me on my assessment of the Teddy and Tim pairing?


I agreed with you and Bogo. I said that Teddy did bring some different things to Bradley and I think improved his footwork. The Bradley who beat Peterson and Marquez still would have won every round vs Rios though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Shits been played out.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl


Oh please let this shit not start again. I wouldn't even hate a rematch but it's probably not worth all the silly shit that would go with it.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl


Someone should tweet Michelle Beadle and ask her why her coworker is trying to promote a fight between an evil woman beater and a bigot. I'm kind of curious to see her response.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Bayless is class. :lol:

:hat


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Personally, I didn't really have a dog in this fight, but I enjoyed the main event quite a lot more than I thought I would.

:hat


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pacquiao didn't really impress or surprise me, I think his hand speed has slowed. The passion isnt very strong any more. Rarely lands good significant punches. The accuracy has dropped I think as well.

The vision, experience and footwork shines still though, beating Bradley again is proof he is a class above the rest. Awkward fight where i was wishing pacquiao could open up and increase the intensity like the old days.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl


His and that other flomos careers benefit from acting like casuals on espn


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Pacquiao didn't really impress or surprise me, I think his hand speed has slowed. The passion isnt very strong any more. Rarely lands good significant punches. The accuracy has dropped I think as well.
> 
> The vision and experience shines still though, beating Bradley again is proof he is a class above the rest. Awkward fight where i was wishing pacquiao could open up and increase the intensity like the old days.


Nah doesn't prove a thing. Neither has beaten a top welter in years


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Haggis said:


> I think 10-8 rounds are given far too easily. Many times a knockdown doesn't mean shit, it's just a balance issue or a momentum issue and the guy was never hurt at all. Bradley getting dropped wasn't nothing at all, but it wasn't anything _close _to a significant enough moment to put Bradley 2 rounds in the hole. Especially not a round that he won up until the last few seconds, when he got clipped with a (technically illegal) punch that put him on his hands and knees for one second and didn't hurt him at all. I give that one 10-9 Pac, while thinking that 10-10 is a more appropriate score. 10-8 implies either a one-sided domination or a proper knockdown. That wasn't a meaningful knockdown.
> 
> :hat


you lose the round and get a point deduction for getting knocked down. it's just the way it is. for that round to be scored just 10-9 to Manny, Bradley would have had to batter Pacquaio round the ring like a rag doll for the whole rest of round. which didn't happen. it is a 10-8 round and to score it any different would be wrong.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

homebrand said:


> you lose the round and get a point deduction for getting knocked down. it's just the way it is. for that round to be scored just 10-9 to Manny, Bradley would have had to batter Pacquaio round the ring like a rag doll for the whole rest of round. which didn't happen. it is a 10-8 round and to score it any different would be wrong.


Yeah but I'm not impressed with the "just the way it is" argument. Nobody *ever* scores 10-10 rounds either, so they end up taking an evenly-contested round where (oftentimes) nothing of any significance happens at all, and they basically have a coin-flip to see who gets it. Or they just give it to the hometown guy because the crowd made a noise when he landed his three punches in the round. Is that right? It's even worse (FAR worse) in MMA, when judges give 5 minutes worth of a round (1/3rd of an entire fight) to a guy because of one punch that did no damage, or one mostly-completed takedown that results in the opponent getting back to his feet three seconds later.

But you see the problem. If Bradley _easily _outworks and outslicks Manny for 2 mins and 50 seconds and makes Pacquaio look clueless, then Manny lands a single punch behind Bradley's ear (illegal) and that causes an unhurt Bradley to pitch forward and steady himself by putting one glove on the canvas for half a second - then Bradley loses the round AND essentially has another round that he already won, taken away from him. Even though he dominated the action in the knockdown round, and never looked like being in danger of being stopped. How is that fair? That doesn't give a fair summary of that portion of the fight.

:hat


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

bottom line is you can't score that round 10-9. it's like saying Andy Murray's shot down the line, even though it was in and a winner, you preferred Rafa's style so you didn't give Murray the point.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

homebrand said:


> bottom line is you can't score that round 10-9. it's like saying Andy Murray's shot down the line, even though it was in and a winner, you preferred Rafa's style so you didn't give Murray the point.


It's not really like that example at all.

Not arguing for this particular KD, but as a general theme. What if the KD is from an illegal shot to behind the ear? Or if it's a slip but the ref doesn't call it? You slip on the canvas at the same time you eat a hook, you're completely unhurt and back up before the one-count but your knee touched the canvas and the ref isn't on top of the action and calls it a KD - that *automatically *means you're 2 rounds in the hole? :huh

:hat


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

yes.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

But that's ridiculous. 

Outbox a guy easily, get caught with an illegal punch while slipping on a beer logo, put one hand on the canvas for one second, bounce up completely unhurt before the ref can react. Lose TWO rounds because of it. That makes no sense at all.

:hat


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

them's the rules. besides, the example you give, as you know, is irrelevant to this round. Bradley didn't slip on any beer logos or squashed nachos, he went because of a punch. a flash knockdown, perhaps off balance, but it was a knockdown, so desert storm goes down 10-8 on the scorecards.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

homebrand said:


> them's the rules. besides, the example you give, as you know, is irrelevant to this round. Bradley didn't slip on any beer logos or squashed nachos, he went because of a punch. a flash knockdown, perhaps off balance, but it was a knockdown, so desert storm goes down 10-8 on the scorecards.


I haven't seen the Bradley-Pacquaio KD in question since the live stream. Did it land behind the ear? If so, then the KD was caused by an illegal punch, yet the guy who throws the illegal punch gets rewarded not only by winning a round that he was losing, but also by cancelling out a _second _round that he also lost? In what universe does that make any kind of sense?

:hat


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Haggis said:


> Yeah but I'm not impressed with the "just the way it is" argument. Nobody *ever* scores 10-10 rounds either, so they end up taking an evenly-contested round where (oftentimes) nothing of any significance happens at all, and they basically have a coin-flip to see who gets it. Or they just give it to the hometown guy because the crowd made a noise when he landed his three punches in the round. Is that right? It's even worse (FAR worse) in MMA, when judges give 5 minutes worth of a round (1/3rd of an entire fight) to a guy because of one punch that did no damage, or one mostly-completed takedown that results in the opponent getting back to his feet three seconds later.
> 
> But you see the problem. If Bradley _easily _outworks and outslicks Manny for 2 mins and 50 seconds and makes Pacquaio look clueless, then Manny lands a single punch behind Bradley's ear (illegal) and that causes an unhurt Bradley to pitch forward and steady himself by putting one glove on the canvas for half a second - then Bradley loses the round AND essentially has another round that he already won, taken away from him. Even though he dominated the action in the knockdown round, and never looked like being in danger of being stopped. How is that fair? That doesn't give a fair summary of that portion of the fight.
> 
> :hat


You truly are a clueless fuckwited cunt, aren't you, you sheep fucker? Does the word 'effective' mean any thing to you, as in "effective aggression" or "effective offence" or even, to simplify for a stupe like you "effective punching". When Bradley is 'effective' send me a message, dickhead.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You truly are a clueless fuckwited cunt, aren't you, you sheep fucker? Does the word 'effective' mean any thing to you, as in "effective aggression" or "effective offence" or even, to simplify for a stupe like you "effective punching". When Bradley is 'effective' send me a message, dickhead.


Jesus Christ, are you a fucking teenage girl? Change your tampon you fucking bitch, what the hell is your problem? Can you even read, or are you too thick? Read this - "*Not arguing for this particular KD, but as a general theme.*" Understand what that means, you simpleton?

:hat


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm just glad this forum is up and running. Eastside is just full of trolls and dumb threads, finally back to real boxing talk.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I'm just glad this forum is up and running. Eastside is just full of trolls and dumb threads, finally back to real boxing talk.


Generally speaking you would be correct, but it looks as though this thread has degenerated into an ad hominem extravaganza.

*'Clueless fuckwitted cunt'* is a personal favourite.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Kind of. But Tim was boxing much smarter, the early rounds looked more like JMM 3 and the whole fight was tough to score. When Bradley was offensive it paid off more since he was closer to the inside smothering Pac and wasn't throwing himself off balance. Meanwhile although Pac was inconsistent, there were moments he was on his toes in a rhythm that made him really shine. In the 2nd fight Pac was more lethargic, going through the motions, and his best moments were more due to Bradley being stupid on the ropes. He was hungrier here. Overall the best fight of the series in terms of both the high speed chess and pure action.


I'd agree with this. I thought it was the best of the series. I thought it was more competitive than the second fight - and I'm in the minority that thought the first was competitive and not one-sided - but the action was more like the second, but with both guys boxing smartly at points. Both seemed hungrier. Usually a rubber match where there are question marks over both guys fails to deliver, but this didn't.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Disappointed for Bradley but Atlas makes my blood boil. So suck it, Teddy. Egomaniacal windbag. 

If the idea of Zurdo-AA was to make a fight so dull that however the main event turned out it would seem like a FOTY contender, they succeeded.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I hope he's not actually going to rematch that clown.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope he's not actually going to rematch that clown.


All that money, dude. Gotta assume it happens


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Smirk said:


> All that money, dude. Gotta assume it happens


I don't want him to even validate that shoulder injury bullshit. Let Pacquiao retire as a crybaby.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't want him to even invalidate that shoulder injury bullshit. Let Pacquiao retire as a crybaby.


I'm not calling for it but it feels inevitable.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Interesting Tim focuses on Manny's patience. Pac dropped a lot of early rounds and it paid off when he countered Tim. He laid out their gameplan pretty well too. Pretty brutally honest assessments of his mistakes, I appreciate that. 





JMM thinks he looked good enough that he shouldn't retire. Thinks Canelo is too big for Pac tho. Prefers Cotto to Vargas for legacy reasons but at 147. Thinks Crawford is tough for Manny. 





Complete post-fight press conference:

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-pacquiao-bradley-full-post-fight-press-conference--103316


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719160270548033537
Possible KO of the year candidate


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

:lol: that looked fake he got hit fell down with his arms feeling for the floor then suddenly is asleep


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> :lol: that looked fake he got hit fell down with his arms feeling for the floor then suddenly is asleep


That looked fake to you? Geeeez talk about hard to impress.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm glad this place is back up. I could not muster an honest post at the other place.
Last night's fight was very predictable and no surprise as the event unfolded.
I have to give credit to Tim for keeping his eye on Pac early in the fight, but he came up short just as he did in the past.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Went the exact way I expected it to. Bradley doesn't have the defense nor the punching power to try and box like that. Good for Manny, a great fighter.


And this is why you earn respect from others.......how you been turbo?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> That looked fake to you? Geeeez talk about hard to impress.


It didnt even land on the chin properly, he fells with arms out down then he kind of rolled over abit and suddenly was asleep

Didnt look like a punch that can put you to sleep


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> *It didnt even land on the chin properly*, he fells with arms out down then he kind of rolled over abit and suddenly was asleep
> 
> Didnt look like a punch that can put you to sleep


Now come on m8.... have a better look






KTFO


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

"Tim Bradley is one of the best human beings I've been around." - Teddy Atlas

"I'm not done yet, I'll be back fighting. I can still fight, I got beat by a legend. This ain't going to stop me." -Tim Bradley


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Now come on m8.... have a better look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I admit it was a solid shot but he should have never been out like that lol

Its just that he fell then kind of turned over made me think he was acting


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I admit it was a solid shot but he should have never been out like that lol
> 
> Its just that he fell then kind of turned over made me think he was acting


Of course he should - the original left which dazed him was right on top of the head. That's worse than taking it in the face as it completely disorientates you. His eyes completely glazed over at that point, and Pacquiao just needed another shot to knock him down.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> And this is why you earn respect from others.......how you been turbo?


Thanks brother! Things have been good, was just in Florida, had the nephew down there and we all did the typical tourist stuff and lotsa golf, now I have the Florida blues :lol: How you been dude? Liking the new forum?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Haggis said:


> I think 10-8 rounds are given far too easily. Many times a knockdown doesn't mean shit, it's just a balance issue or a momentum issue and the guy was never hurt at all. Bradley getting dropped wasn't nothing at all, but it wasn't anything _close _to a significant enough moment to put Bradley 2 rounds in the hole. Especially not a round that he won up until the last few seconds, when he got clipped with a (technically illegal) punch that put him on his hands and knees for one second and didn't hurt him at all. I give that one 10-9 Pac, while thinking that 10-10 is a more appropriate score. 10-8 implies either a one-sided domination or a proper knockdown. That wasn't a meaningful knockdown.
> 
> :hat


Manny made Timbo do a somersault bro. 10-8

You have a point about the earlier knockdown, but the fact is that is how it is scored. His glove touched the canvas and it was as a result of a punch. Even if the legality of the punch was debatable, the ref's call at the time is what stands and the judges are obligated to score it as such, even if they (or you) disagree. It is what it is.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Manny made Timbo do a somersault bro. 10-8
> 
> You have a point about the earlier knockdown, but the fact is that is how it is scored. His glove touched the canvas and it was as a result of a punch. Even if the legality of the punch was debatable, the ref's call at the time is what stands and the judges are obligated to score it as such, even if they (or you) disagree. It is what it is.


You're right, it is what it is.

A LOT of knockdowns come at least partially as the result of a slip, a balance issue or an illegal rabbit punch. Personally, I don't think that one second of touching one glove down on the canvas because you got clipped behind the ear while off-balance and aren't hurt at all, should erase six full minutes of winning the fight. For the first KD in the fight, in my mind I still give that round to Bradley (IIRC) because the knockdown meant absolutely nothing in terms of how the fight played out outside of the scorecards. Even aside from it being the result of what was technically an illegal shot. :good

:hat


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Haggis said:


> You're right, it is what it is.
> 
> A LOT of knockdowns come at least partially as the result of a slip, a balance issue or an illegal rabbit punch. Personally, I don't think that one second of touching one glove down on the canvas because you got clipped behind the ear while off-balance and aren't hurt at all, should erase six full minutes of winning the fight. For the first KD in the fight, in my mind I still give that round to Bradley (IIRC) because the knockdown meant absolutely nothing in terms of how the fight played out outside of the scorecards. Even aside from it being the result of what was technically an illegal shot. :good
> 
> :hat


Unfortunately, that voids your scorecard because you didn't score it in accordance with the rules set by the Association of Unified Boxing Commissions. I'll keep that in mind when considering your scorecards in the future :good :lol:


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

El-Terrible said:


> Of course he should - the original left which dazed him was right on top of the head. That's worse than taking it in the face as it completely disorientates you. His eyes completely glazed over at that point, and Pacquiao just needed another shot to knock him down.


Was talking about that other KO :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I don't mean to gloat, but that performance really made me appreciate Mayweather. Bradley try to use the same strategy and looked like completely outclassed. Bradley is still probably the best welterweight right now also. Mayweather, Pacquiao and Marquez are the truly great fighters of this era.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Thanks brother! Things have been good, was just in Florida, had the nephew down there and we all did the typical tourist stuff and lotsa golf, now I have the Florida blues :lol: How you been dude? Liking the new forum?


I have a few friends in Florida they are always so up-beat. Glad you have been good. I have a lot on my plate at work with some huge events coming up in less than 70 days 
Only came back on yesterday, looks good to me


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't mean to gloat, but that performance really made me appreciate Mayweather. Bradley try to use the same strategy and looked like completely outclassed. Bradley is still probably the best welterweight right now also. Mayweather, Pacquiao and Marquez are the truly great fighters of this era.


Yeah Floyd just looks so much more sure of himself. Tim never figured out how to manage Pac's feints. Maybe a longer Tim would have been more comfortable gauging the distance. Pac got on his toes a lot more though also, it's almost exhausting to watch because you don't know when someone is going to pull the trigger.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah Floyd just looks so much more sure of himself. Tim never figured out how to manage Pac's feints. Maybe a longer Tim would have been more comfortable gauging the distance. Pac got on his toes a lot more though also, it's almost exhausting to watch because you don't know when someone is going to pull the trigger.


Yeah that's true about the length. I was pointing that out to my friend that Floyd's length made it so much easier for him than Bradley and Marquez because they're forced to constantly circle and dip below Manny. Floyd can just jab him and wait for Manny to come in. Then instead of dipping below Manny, he can extend his arms out to smother any counters.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley was improved but Pacman is just too good for him.

Timothy doesn't have the power to outbox Pacman with his short limbs, and he can't magically extend his arms by a few inches.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm glad HBO received crappy ratings for this fight. This was the last fight that fans wanted.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719960323898224641


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm glad HBO received crappy ratings for this fight. This was the last fight that fans wanted.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719960323898224641


I don't understand, what did this retard expect? I meaningless fight nobody wanted to see


----------



## goeasyefc (May 31, 2014)

Any decent links to watch this fight and Abraham v Ramirez ?


----------

